# Tampa Reticon this weekend, March 21 & 22



## Reef_Haven (Jan 19, 2011)

My son, Landen and I will be vending this weekend. There should be a couple other vendors with darts as well. Under The Canopy will be doing a dart frog presentation each day as usual.
All the frogs we'll have are listed on the website below. We'll be offering a lot of adult frogs.
We also have a couple fully built and planted vivariums, feeders, beetles, springs, termites, ABG, culturing supplies, etc.
We're also bringing some of the more common tads as well, auratus, tincs, leucs. Hope to see some of you there.


----------

